# سؤال للمشرف



## MOSTAFA88STAR (2 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
كل سنة وانت طيب ورمضان كريم علينا وعلى الامة الاسلامية كلها 
لى عندك بعض الاسئلة الى اتمنا ان تفيدنى فيها
1 - اريد توضيح منك ماهوا الفرق بين كلمة (المعهد العالى للهندسة ) و ( كلية الهندسة ) لانى بحثت فى هذا الموضوع كثيرا ولم اجد لة اجابة هل الدرجة الاكاديمية مختلفة مع ماذا 
2 - انا من جامعة 6 اكتوبر قسم ميكاترونيكس بسى من المعاهد العليا هل تنصحنى انه احول الى الجامعة نفسها اى كلية الهندسة بدل من المعهد العالى للهندسة ام ماذا .
3 - انا سنة اولى ميكاترونيكس وحبى بشغف لهذا القسم هوا الذى دعانى اتعلم اكثر عن هذا القسم فائنى عندما ابحث داخل مكتبة قسم الميكاترونيكس لاعرف ماالذى ينفعنى الان وما الذى ينفعنى لاحقا فاريد منك التوضيح للكتب التى بمكتبة المنتدى التى اعرفها حاليا او بمعنى ادق الكتب الى تناسبنى الان لانك كما تعلم مكتبة المنتدى مليئة بالكتب التى لاعرف مالذى ينفعنى منها الان
وفقك اللة وثبت خطاك على الطريق الصحيح وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (2 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, كل عام وانت بألف خير
أما بخصوص إستفساراتك, سأقوم بالرد عليها بنفس الترتيب
1- بخصوص الفرق بين المعهد والكلية, حتى أنا متحير من الفرق بينها, فكلاهما يأخذان نفس المواد, وقد تصل إلى أن الدكتور الذي يقوم بشرح المادة هو نفسه لكلاً من المعهد والكلية.
فمن خلال تعاملي مع الطلاب والدكاترة, لاحظت نوع من التحيز نحو الكلية أكثر من المعهد, ولم أعلم لماذا ؟ شئ محير :81: 
2- بصراحة يصعب أن أقول لك أن تقوم بالتحويل أو لا, حيث هنالك ملاحظات يجب أن تؤخذ في الإعتبار, أولها مدى توفر العمل لخريج المعهد, وثانيها هو مصاريف الكلية مرتفع جداً عندنا.
فكلا الملاحظتان يجب أن يؤخذان في الإعتبار.
3- بما أنك في السنة الأولى, فنادراً ما ستحتاج إلى فتح المراجع في الفترة الحالية, وإنما ستبدأ في فتحها إبتداءً من السنة الثانية لك في هذا القسم, ولكن كل ما يسعني أن أقوله لك هو فتح الكتب التي تشرح كيفية إستخدام البرامج الهندسية مثل الأوتوكاد أو SolidWorks وغيرها, والتي تكون لها نفع كبير في السنوات المتقدمة لك.


----------



## MOSTAFA88STAR (3 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا ياخى وكذاك اللة خيرا للتوضيح
ولكن ياخى يبقى نقطة مهمة هل الموقف الحكومى من خريجى ( المعهد العالى للهندسة ) و ( كلية الهندسة )واحد ام هناك فرق فى توفر العمل بينهما.
والجزء الثانى من السؤال هل عند استكمال الدرسات العليا هل من الناحية الاكاديمية هناك فرق .
وكما قلت ياخى الفرق المادى بين ( المعهد العالى للهندسة بجامعة 6 اكتوبر ) ( وكلية الهندسة بجامعة 6 اكتوبر ) كبير جدا حتى انة يصل الى الضعف . ولكن هذا الفرق المادى يثبت ان هناك فرق ما .
ارجو ان لاكون اطالت عليك ولكن حقيقتا ان هذة الاسئلة تدور فى ذهنى وحبيت ان استفسر ردها منك
* لك منى عظيم الشكر وفائق الاحترام والتقدير *


----------



## MOSTAFA88STAR (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ياخى احمد ارجو منك الرد بسرعة كما تعوت منك
مشكوووووووووور اخى


----------



## MOSTAFA88STAR (6 أكتوبر 2006)

ياخى احمد ارجو منك الرد بسرعة كما تعوت منك
مشكوووووووووور اخى


----------

